# Blackstone Griddles



## DEDGOOSE

Lil beef, mushroom onion and swiss sliders on pretzel buns. Forgot to make homemade fries this pickles lol


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Ribeye, Cajun scallops and vegetable skewers


----------



## DEDGOOSE

So decided to.put a spin on burgers tonight on the Blackstone. Instead of buns used big portobello caps as buns. Griddled the mushrooms onions burgers pepperjack and sal wanted jalapenos with homemade parm fries. Knife and fork required!!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Lil hibatchi wild turkey and fried rice


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Finally a breakfast sammich with Ebels pepper bacon their cottage bacon eggs and cheese. I love hash browns well done and the Blackstone got them crispy but inside tender.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Sent the girlfriend in for lawn furniture pads at Walmart. She comes out with 22" smdh "But it had the hard cover and legs and was cheap" Now our Blackstone family is up to 3. 17&22&28 I guess when 50 comes out well have one to.


----------



## Josh R

Goose 
You sure do a lot of veggies, only veggies I cook are taters......
Maybe that's why the doc told me today I need cholesterol pills
I do enjoy asparagus tho

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbill

dropped a hint for F day, but she went to town today for groceries and came back with a couple hanging flower baskets. Celery, peanut butter, and beer for dinner..


----------



## DEDGOOSE

bobberbill said:


> dropped a hint for F day, but she went to town today for groceries and came back with a couple hanging flower baskets. Celery, peanut butter, and beer for dinner..


See that's where ya screwed up, if ya wanted one should have gotten her one for mother's day
:coco:


----------



## bobberbill

Got her a new Crestliner fishing boat with a 50 Merc 4 stroker. Didn't want to push my luck!


----------



## PunyTrout

DEDGOOSE said:


> So the girlfriend and I were hungry for breakfast for supper tonight. *Ate it all.*


Hold on a second! You and your girlfriend _ate it all_? As per the four photos in post #31. I count 1 dozen sausage patties, 1 dozen sausage links, 10+ pieces of ham, 5 pieces of bacon, 20 hash browns, 14 pieces of toast and 1 dozen eggs...

I'm calling BS. There's no way you ate that for dinner unless your girl is named Babe The Blue Ox. :lol:


----------



## DEDGOOSE

PunyTrout said:


> Hold on a second! You and your girlfriend _ate it all_? As per the four photos in post #31. I count 1 dozen sausage patties, 1 dozen sausage links, 10+ pieces of ham, 5 pieces of bacon, 20 hash browns, 14 pieces of toast and 1 dozen eggs...
> 
> I'm calling BS. There's no way you ate that for dinner unless your girl is named Babe The Blue Ox. :lol:


Bro you don't know who your messing with., I'ma 145 llb eating machine


----------



## DEDGOOSE

So sal and I decided to make a spin on Philly's on the Blackstone, instead of hoagies used wraps, shaved ribeye, bell pepper mozzarella and onion. With Chipotle aiola to dip Also fired up Jr akorn for bacon wrapped cream cheese smoked jalepeno poppers.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

In honor of National Lobster Day Sal and I fired up the Blackstone yesterday, Lobster seasoned with Old Bay and Butter, Bacon wrapped BBQ Tiger Shrimp, Blackened Scallops and Garlic and Herb Green Beans.


----------



## PunyTrout

DEDGOOSE said:


> With *Chipotle* aiola to dip Also fired up Jr akorn for bacon wrapped cream cheese *smoked jalepeno* poppers.


Looks great! Probably tasted even better.

Just a bit pedantic culinary terminology; A jalapeño is a type of chili pepper. If you smoke them, then they're called a chipotle (smoked jalapeño). I'm sure you probably already know this.

Which size griddle would you recommend if you could only have one size?


----------



## DEDGOOSE

PunyTrout said:


> Looks great! Probably tasted even better.
> 
> Just a bit pedantic culinary terminology; A jalapeño is a type of chili pepper. If you smoke them, then they're called a chipotle (smoked jalapeño). I'm sure you probably already know this.
> 
> Which size griddle would you recommend if you could only have one size?


Lol didn't know that, just a hick who loves to cook.

Size question. That's loaded, I have a ,17, 22 and 28. Really depends how big a crowd you anticipate. Really loving the 22, it's got a cover and has a hose for BBQ cylinders.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Simple stir fry love pot sticker sauce so much used as base. With beef, carrots, green onion and broccoli. Sally Boonstra did stir fry on 22 while I did potstickers on 17. 20 minute meal.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Fired up 22" Blackstone tonight.. Blackened, hot and spicy sausage and shrimp jambalaya. Did rice refrigerated an hour. Didn't stick at all. It was great but spicy... Maybe best jambalaya I've made!!!


----------



## ReallyBigFish

My brother is buying a 28" for our place up north. I'm pumped as I am typically the camp cook. Can't wait to break it in soon.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

ReallyBigFish said:


> My brother is buying a 28" for our place up north. I'm pumped as I am typically the camp cook. Can't wait to break it in soon.


You'll love it, cooks for a crew and is extremely versatile. It's also fast and clean ups nothing. If you have any questions be sure and ask.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

penaltybox said:


> Just got a blackstone, got the 36. Pretty good so far, though still learning it. I have had a little trouble with things sticking. I think I just need to dial the heat back a bit, also getting a char real fast on my seasonings. (steak, potatoes and redfish from SC) The only thing I haven't liked thus far is the cover. It sure collects the rain water. Built a frame to set on the griddle and then a tent style on the frame, most of the water rolls off now. Initially had it in the garage, but the back patio is more functional.


Sounds like you may need to season the griddle again. Remember with seasonings or rubs, if they have any sugar in them they are quick to burn. Garlic burns pretty quick too. If I want a BBQ flavor I add the sauce or rub at the end after the meat is 80% cooked. You may be trying to cook at too high of a temp as well. Good luck. I love cooking on ours.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

penaltybox said:


> Just got a blackstone, got the 36. Pretty good so far, though still learning it. I have had a little trouble with things sticking. I think I just need to dial the heat back a bit, also getting a char real fast on my seasonings. (steak, potatoes and redfish from SC) The only thing I haven't liked thus far is the cover. It sure collects the rain water. Built a frame to set on the griddle and then a tent style on the frame, most of the water rolls off now. Initially had it in the garage, but the back patio is more functional.


I cook everything full bore be honest. Alot of char is sugar in the seasoning. I've seen alot of the sticking issue, I'm a mod on a great fb group for blackstones. I'm a butter guy over oil. I do scrape and use Pam after every cook. If you have any more questions ask


----------



## ReallyBigFish

DEDGOOSE said:


> I cook everything full bore be honest. Alot of char is sugar in the seasoning. I've seen alot of the sticking issue, I'm a mod on a great fb group for blackstones. I'm a butter guy over oil. I do scrape and use Pam after every cook. If you have any more questions ask


I use the pam every cook too. Forgot to say that. If I'm doing eggs I'll scrape before cooking them after cooking the meat on the griddle.


----------



## penaltybox

Thanks for the suggestions. I will give the Pam a shot.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Picked up some porterhouse from a farmer buddy, fired up 22 did those to 130 with fried taters in Lipton onion soup mixture and carmelized onions and mushrooms in bourbon brown sugar glaze.


----------



## OnHoPr

Does Sal, (girl friend, guessing), say "A way to a woman's heart is through her stomach".lol


----------



## DEDGOOSE

OnHoPr said:


> Does Sal, (girl friend, guessing), say "A way to a woman's heart is through her stomach".lol


Lol gf 18 years she does alot of the cooking too, have some great indoor cooking she's done in this cold front, but not in this thread, we are a team. We each know our role in kitchen. Outside hunting cooking is our passion.


----------



## penaltybox

First go at hibachi, not bad, still have to dial in the flavoring a bit.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Ai


penaltybox said:


> First go at hibachi, not bad, still have to dial in the flavoring a bit.


Nothing wrong with that


----------



## penaltybox

Also, forgot to post. The Pam butter after every use, real light is working out great. Little to no sticking going on.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

penaltybox said:


> Also, forgot to post. The Pam butter after every use, real light is working out great. Little to no sticking going on.


Glad to hear I really gotta sit and work on my 28, looks bad, rarely used as I love my 17 and 22


----------



## Tankster

We did Philly Cheesesteaks for our first tailgate.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

So sal and I decided beef tenderloin wrapped in bacon from 4 h steer. 2:30 each side on22 inch blackstone, 125f Sal made her twice baked taters she changed up no sour cream instead this time, chip dip.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Football day quick meal on 22. Bacon, toast ciattaba buns ,seared ham, put under broiler sear habenero cheese, store bought Mac salad and pickles.


----------



## Tankster

Omelets and french toast for this week's game.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Tankster said:


> Omelets and french toast for this week's game.
> View attachment 333611
> View attachment 333612
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I would like, but the colors. Go blue 
J/k looks awesome


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Sauteed peppers, onions and mushrooms in Alfredo sauce for an hour. Threw Cajun spicened bay scallops and tiger shrimp on the blackstone, served over three cheese tortellini.


----------



## Tankster

They are even popping up on NCIS episodes. 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Tankster

Pizzas and poppers for the third tailgate.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fireman23

BACON GREASE!!! NEED I SAY MORE????


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Yeah me too, probably reseason them soon. It's time for summer food.


----------



## Retrobird

I think I need one, this thread is real arm twister


----------



## penaltybox

Retrobird said:


> I think I need one, this thread is real arm twister


Go for it, you wont be disappointed. I knew I would love mine, but surprised that its better than I thought. One of the best things about it is the clean up afterwards. I just bring everything into the house on one sheet pan. So 1 pan and a couple utensils to clean up. beats multiple itemson the stove and in the oven.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Retrobird said:


> I think I need one, this thread is real arm twister


Do it, started with 28, than 17, then 22 then pizza oven

The 22 is my favorite but the 17 is my workhorse cooking for two but easily cook for 4. It can cook alot of food.

I've got about every cooking device known to man. Blackstone is my favorite. So versatile. So simple. I'ma dork cooking means more to me than hunting anymore. Consistently looking up recipes for it.

I've been hardcore into BBQ for 10-12 years. Not sure if I smoked 5 times last year don't know if I hit the charcoal grill once.

I'm a mod on a Facebook group Blackstone Bites and More check it out if you have fb and are not sold. They're is some amazing cooks on there, put my stuff to shame

If you get questions ask. Everything is pretty straight forward.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

bobberbill said:


> Time to get mine out from hibernation now that the snow melted.


One thing guys on are fb group been doing is using dollar paint scrapers from dollar tree when it's cold out for heat and wind. Have not tried


----------



## DEDGOOSE

So I got my 22 out of storage today and 17. 22 was pretty rough, called for 3 beers and a can of crisco lol The beer with seasoning and grill stone are perfect. Season, finish beer, scrape reason repeat. A beer is like a timer in this process.

Had an amazing night with two of my best friends and their families. Fired up two of the Blackstones and did steak fajitas and tacos. Fajitas were bell peppers and onions. We think we had every condiment, lettuce, black olives, tomatoes, jalepenos, salsa, queso,. Hot and mild taco sauce, taco ranch sour cream with Spanish rice

So glad we got together for a wonderful evening and they know we love to cook Pics a bit white as I love sour cream and queso and had two 300lb guys telling me hurry up. I think they went up 6 times, flattering

Got the ultimate complement, my one buddies wife never had sal and I cooking asked "what would charge to cook for us three days a week" she was serious and "what are we having tommorow"

He was Hawking over griddle taking over, I took her aside whispered " father's day, Blackstone"

One piece of advice butter butter more butter then when you think you've used enough another stick lol it makes fajitas ooey gooey


----------



## DEDGOOSE

I know we do this alot seafood Alfredo. Blackened shrimp and scallops couldn't find andouille sausage grabbbed hanenero mango from a fruit market awesome and spicy. Sal never says her Alfredo recipe but know onions and mushrooms simmer two hours in it. Lol We always ovecook so taking big platter today for buddies lunch


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Dad gum I've missed nice evenings. Pork steak with 2 gringos chucacabra on Blackstone along with garlic and herb corn chucacabra is legit on everything from meat to veggies. Then twice baked taters with green onions an bacon


----------



## ReallyBigFish

Good stuff goose. I got a 22” for Christmas and love it. Taking it on a family getaway this weekend. Gonna do breakfast, burgers and chicken tacos on it. Plus whatever everyone else wants to use it for.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

ReallyBigFish said:


> Good stuff goose. I got a 22” for Christmas and love it. Taking it on a family getaway this weekend. Gonna do breakfast, burgers and chicken tacos on it. Plus whatever everyone else wants to use it for.


Thanks my buddy over other night turned him into a stoner. He asked which one to get my favorite 22 it's amazing what you can do. If had do over I'd have 2 22 and a 17. If it lives on a porch I can see 36 but we do to many things annd take them


----------



## DEDGOOSE

So fired up 17. We have a fruit market has an amazing bourbon glaze, marinated NY strips in it. Sal went to work on Bella's scraping insides mincing throwing in butter onions, cheese, garlic butter and Worcestershire. Simmered. Then moved to blackstone covered by foil pan. Covered in cheese and scallions, when finished drizzled with st el mos steak sauce which is awesome. Cold shrimp and st Elmo's cocktail it's amazing horeseradish on steroids


----------



## DEDGOOSE

So found best brats around a few days ago walraven in w caddy







between rain showers got them made. Half is habernaro mango, other half asparagus and onion. Carmelization onions.
Spicy brown and St Elmo's horseradish sauce. St. Elmo's stuff is top notch, all of it.
Sal did Nathan's onion rings inside and whipped up a remoulade sauce. Bag onion rings, Nathan's are awesome.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Kudos to Sally. She fired up Weber offset style with hickory, to smoke hit 130 finished on 22 inch blackstone 140 with bourbon glaze fired up 17 inch blackstone for pot stickers. Made wild rice inside.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

So went to restaurant other night, they had a sauce that went with everything on our app platter, Sal's brisket, fries, my chicken everything it would make a shoe edible. So we spent today cloning with various base sauces and it's better. We added more heat. We glazed our ribeye tonight with it, absolutely amazing. Veggies were done in a pack. And desert was drunken gummies Seriously from bbq to pork steak, shrimp scallops to anything it's amazing


----------



## penaltybox

DEDGOOSE said:


> So went to restaurant other night, they had a sauce that went with everything on our app platter, Sal's brisket, fries, my chicken everything it would make a shoe edible. So we spent today cloning with various base sauces and it's better. We added more heat. We glazed our ribeye tonight with it, absolutely amazing. Veggies were done in a pack. And desert was drunken gummies Seriously from bbq to pork steak, shrimp scallops to anything it's amazing
> 
> View attachment 405979
> 
> 
> View attachment 405981
> 
> 
> View attachment 405983


Well, whats the recipe for the sauce? Sounds great.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

penaltybox said:


> Well, whats the recipe for the sauce? Sounds great.


It's really simple you probably have most ingredients. We tried three different cheap BBQ sauce bases yesterday, Kraft, sweet baby Ray's and open pit. We preferred open pit as we hate sweet BBQ sauce and the honey and sugar provide sweet. I can see this sauce working on about anything from fries, onion rings, wings, pork chops or steak bbq ribs, pork tenderloin etc 

Like I said it's simple

3/4 cup BBQ sauce of your choosing

1/4cup franks or similar

1/4 cup honey

2 tbl spoon brown sugar

1 tbl spoon garlic powder

Crushed red pepper to taste

1 tbl spoon soy sauce

1 tsp corn starch mixed in a dash of water

Simmer 15 to 20

Make it your own so cheap and easy to experiment. I may try different peppers chiptole powders. Different bbq bases. I've got alot and sauce recipes may be most versatile


----------



## penaltybox

Thanks for the reply DEDGOOSE, does sound simple and I am sure its good. I will probably have to make some.


----------



## HemlockNailer

Drunken gummies ?


----------



## DEDGOOSE

HemlockNailer said:


> Drunken gummies ?


Lol gummy worms or bears. 16oz soaked in a fifth of vodka or white rum of your choosing for 24-48 hrs. They dang near double in size. Never done it with flavored vodka maybe next time


----------



## DEDGOOSE

So when I say our workhorse is the 17 it is. Went to ebels for pepper bacon and sausage. Crisco gets hash browns crispy and I'd much rather have my toast on stone then in a toaster


----------



## Guy63

If your a fan of good pickles and other pickled items try these. Made in Michigan. They just updated the packaging but you can find them in a lot of grocery stores. 

https://safiefoods.com/product/deli-style-dill-pickles/


----------



## DEDGOOSE

So this is a recipe near and dear and this is a story more then a cook to me y'all might know lost ma Christmas eve have had with goose, venison, beef duck, and turkey, mom's made this since I was a kid. She got the recipe from a deceased friend. When ma passed I asked dad for her cookbooks he said sure, so immediately I start shaking them for her homegrown recipes. Couldn't find the two I wanted were missing.

One day I broke down bawling in truck. Sal what's wrong? "I said I miss mom's cooking I may never see these recipes again" The Lil things still kill me. That's when I break. Luckily by grace of God he who gave ma recipe daughter saw my plight asked is this it. Made it tonight It's it. This is a dish all my college buddies come up, request next visit. The other recipe I was crying about luckily my aunt had from Grandma which my mom took I'll have on my birthday as it was always my choice

Blackstone for beef and Chinese veggies, Szechuan concoction sauce over angel hair saturated in butter and Parm.


----------



## penaltybox

Sirloin, red skins and garlic with zucchini topped with parmesan cheese.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

penaltybox said:


> Sirloin, red skins and garlic with zucchini topped with parmesan cheese.


Awesome dish, love veggies and sirloin, underrated steak. Fried taters on bs are amazing


----------



## TK81

DEDGOOSE said:


> Awesome dish, love veggies and sirloin, underrated steak. Fried taters on bs are amazing


I miss your posts / pictures from your Blackstone, DED. Are you still using it on a regular basis?

I snagged the 22' a couple months back but had only used it a few times this summer. That changed last week when we took it camping. Bacon, fried potato, sausage, egg, and pancake breakfasts were great, but then, for the first time, I made burgers on it. OMG were they good. Think I had 14 burgers going at once. Cooked for 10 on it. Then last night, I did a nice porterhouse. Awesome again. Wish I would have snapped a picture at the campground.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

Burgers are the best off the blackstone. I made burgers for my dad's bday thursday night. My brother swears it was the best burger he's ever had.


----------



## loomis82

Same here! Miss all the great black stone posts!


TK81 said:


> I miss your posts / pictures from your Blackstone, DED. Are you still using it on a regular basis?
> 
> I snagged the 22' a couple months back but had only used it a few times this summer. That changed last week when we took it camping. Bacon, fried potato, sausage, egg, and pancake breakfasts were great, but then, for the first time, I made burgers on it. OMG were they good. Think I had 14 burgers going at once. Cooked for 10 on it. Then last night, I did a nice porterhouse. Awesome again. Wish I would have snapped a picture at the campground.


----------



## Guy63

My buddy did a shrimp skampy on mine a bit ago. Turned out awesome!


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Honestly didn't cook summer running from n bars an restaurants we went to quaint joint so to hope they rained open then something hit sal dpression hormones dunno she awoman. She's starting come out. I'll pull m out soon.
Its my passion something nproud of and appreciate.the.complentents


----------



## SPITFIRE

Just found this thread, you look to be an amazing cook DEDGOOSE.


----------



## thill

Any idea which stores carry these griddles?


----------



## penaltybox

Walmart usually has some deals.


----------



## TK81

thill said:


> Any idea which stores carry these griddles?


Got mine cheap at Sam's Club.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

Made chicken fried rice last night. Forgot to take a picture at the end but you get the idea.


----------



## loomis82

Fried rice is awesome on it! Looks great!


----------



## thill

I stopped at Walmart on my home from work to take a peak at what they had in stock. Surprisingly they had many smaller models, 17” maybe 19”, a 28” “cooking station” and a 36”. I was hoping for something in between those sizes. The 28” and 36” were huge and about the size of my Webber grill! I was expecting something that was easier to transport but also large enough for cooking for a group. I think a 24” might be perfect, or a 28” without the “cooking station” attached.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

I have a 22” at home and we have the 28” up north. 22 is perfect for us at home.


----------



## loomis82

I have the 17, 22, and 36. The 36 is overkill for us but it sure does look cool! Lol


----------



## bobberbill

I've done plenty of cooking on my 17".. Never once wished I had something bigger.


----------



## on a call

DEDGOOSE said:


> So found best brats around a few days ago walraven in w caddy
> View attachment 403609
> between rain showers got them made. Half is habernaro mango, other half asparagus and onion. Carmelization onions.
> Spicy brown and St Elmo's horseradish sauce. St. Elmo's stuff is top notch, all of it.
> Sal did Nathan's onion rings inside and whipped up a *remoulade sauce.* Bag onion rings, Nathan's are awesome.


We picked up a recipe at a Seafood restraunt in Royal Oak a year ago. This turn good food into amazing food !!! 

*For those who have never had it...try it...for those who know what I am talking about you know what I am saying is the truth ! It is good on anything !!! 

If you want to buy some...Lilly's Seafood in Royal Oak sells it by the pint, quart, or gallon. 


on a call said:



Also we let most go...that and the ones the go off. I would imagine the whole state has great pike fishing...if you know where to look.

So, on with the wall fishing reports. Gabe is right the time is on us but we still have to clear these dog days...still warm here in the Park.

Click to expand...

*


----------

